# Small machine, a lot of will...



## palomas (Nov 28, 2008)

Greeting everyone, it's my first post!

I am from the Croatia, my name is Vlado. Since 2005. I am the owner of garden tractors MTD, with the engine Tecumseh OHV Formula 12.5. Until now I have used it only for mowing grass, and I recently finished creating a snow plow.

Snowplow will serve only for cleaning my yard of snow, and with me the last few winters falls very little snow.

Here are some photos of my plow. Do not be too critical, it's my very first plow in my life 

Cutting metal, welding...


----------



## palomas (Nov 28, 2008)

Final processing and varnishing


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

nice finish


----------



## palomas (Nov 28, 2008)

To lift plow I have installed bar, to me it was the simplest way


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey great job!

Looks like you bought it!!


----------



## palomas (Nov 28, 2008)

Snowplow is ready for use, but I still have no experience in snow plowing.... I do not know whether we need tire chains, because half of the court was covered with concrete, the second half of the grassland.


----------



## palomas (Nov 28, 2008)

stroker79;662725 said:


> Hey great job!
> 
> Looks like you bought it!!


Thank you for your compliment, a little color for the metal and valuable hands give pretty good results! wesport


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

nice job boss


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice job looks factory


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks like a nice low budget set up, 

simple and easy,

now have fun plowing, due you have Chains and weights for your MTD
that might be the next step but the Plow you made looks great.

sublime out.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like a real nice job...can't wait to hear how it works out for you! Best of luck!!


----------



## palomas (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you all! But I can't wait snow to fall, otherwise it will be useless investment and effort!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like it's factory made. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

*Thank you all! But I can't wait snow to fall, otherwise it will be useless investment and effort! *

Looks as though you did a first class job!!!

I was certainly not time wasted no matter what. You had fun building it, and can always find a use for it. Enjoy.


----------



## Bryce (Mar 1, 2007)

Winterized;663197 said:


> *Thank you all! But I can't wait snow to fall, otherwise it will be useless investment and effort! *
> 
> Looks as though you did a first class job!!!
> 
> I was certainly not time wasted no matter what. You had fun building it, and can always find a use for it. Enjoy.


Yes......Enjoy..Damn good job. Best of luck..


----------

